# Dying Mouse!!!



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

Is my mouse really dying? After some usage (eg. WoW, Surfing of net), the mouse just stops moving... No matter how much i shake the mouse, click the mouse, it just wont move. The blue led on the scroll button still remains lighted-up. The red light below still glows and when i flip it up, the glow turns down.. What is wrong with my mouse? when i unplug it and plug it in again, it works. After a while, it repeats the problem again...


----------



## Death (Aug 5, 2006)

Is this a wireless mouse?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

edwinsin said:


> when i unplug it and plug it in again, it works.


Judging from this I'm assuming it's not a wireless mouse. I experienced something similar this afternoon with my G5 as well, but I unplugged it and plugged it into a DIFFERENT port and it started working like normal again. Maybe you should try the same. Also if the mouse it 'old' then the cable may be lose from the usage. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

well, the mouse has been working fine after i poke my finger nails into the usb cable head.. it might be some dirt i guess. well, the mosue has been working fine for e past day n i'll contiune to monitor it n post back.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

edwinsin said:


> well, the mouse has been working fine after i poke my finger nails into the usb cable head.. it might be some dirt i guess.


lol, glad to hear. Be careful when you're 'poking' it though because you may damage the internal connections then the 'dying' mouse would be 'dead':wink:


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

it happen today again.. for a while though. once i unplugged it n plug it back in, it has been working fine for e past 5 hrs.. wth man.. can someone help me?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please post make and model of the mouse.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Do you by chance have another mouse you can test? This would be the true test to rule out the usb having issues and know it is the mouse. If you can get access to another mouse try that first and then let us know what happens.


----------



## edwinsin (Oct 12, 2005)

prolink optical wheel mouse

model no. : pmo60u

well, i used my old mouse (ps/2) and plugged it in. it worked fine. Den i plug tis prolink into e ps/2 port via a usb to ps/2 adaptor. It did not worked fine... Do i need a new mouse? any cheap recommendations??


----------



## minster9 (Jun 8, 2006)

try another usb/ps2 adaptor first,sounds like a crappy connection. If it still messes up,get another mouse. I bought a logitech at the local computer shop for 15 bucks.


----------



## Ralck (Dec 10, 2004)

If the mouse is old (2-3 years), then the optical sensor could be starting to go. I had this happen to me a few years ago. The unplugging and plugging will sort of force it to turn on again and work for a little while later.

My recomendation would be to get another mouse now as it sounds like this one might not last too much longer, and then you'll have a spare to swap in right away when it does completely die.


This is the kind of mouse I normally use and I like it:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826105026

I use this one at work and I like it as well:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104063

There are much more feature-packed ones out there as well, but the price is also higher.

Cheers!


----------



## cerlancelo (Jul 6, 2009)

dont know if my mouse is dying but some of the thing mentioned do happen.

mouse is a tad old about 3-5 years if not older. its microsoft wireless intellimouse explorer 2.0. i sometimes have to click multiple times in game or out to go somewhere. moving the mouse across the pad, i see on screen that it stops half way. to fix it i just do big circles till it response, and i just put in new batteries. 

if the mouse is dying what recommended mouse should i get? i'm interested in the razor and like type mouses, but would like it to be wireless (razor so far isnt). please let me know. thanks in advance.


----------

